# New owner brings 'Joseph' to North Shore Music Theatre



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Kozmo you in brother.....im buying.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7sS4f_p894&feature=related"]YouTube- ‪How to Become a pimp‬‎[/nomedia]

BEVERLY - When it came to selecting the second show for his inaugural season with North Shore Music Theatre, owner Bill Hanney simply decided to follow the money.
"We looked at what the top-selling shows were in North Shore history," Hanney said. "It's been 10 years since ("Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat") was there, and it's almost a no-brainer because it was received so terrifically then."
The theater opened its 2010 season under new ownership last month with the musical "Gypsy." While "Gypsy" was a success, Hanney said "Joseph" would be his "cash cow," as it was the theater's biggest hit and is a familiar title. Hanney also wanted something upbeat and kid-friendly.
"It's fun, fun and more fun," Hanney said of "Joseph." "You gotta see it to believe it."
To attract families, Hanney reduced children's ticket prices.
"It's a family-friendly show, so we've cut our prices in half for children under 18 for the evening shows," Hanney said. "It's summertime, kids are out of school, and families can afford for everyone to go."
"Joseph" opened Tuesday night, and theater publicist Mike Ceceri said, "It went great. The audience was very enthusiastic and very loud."
Also a no-brainer for Hanney was to revive the theater's restaurant, The Backstage Bistro, which opened this week. The "fine casual" restaurant, operated by the same company that runs Hale Street in Beverly and 15 Walnut in Hamilton, is open for dinner before and after shows. Hanney hopes to keep it open even in the off-season, making it a destination restaurant in the area.
"It's much different than what the former restaurant used to be," Hanney said. "It's no longer buffet-style; it's high-quality, chef-prepared food, with a la carte items and a very creative menu."
Chef Derek Clough's menu features items like roasted salmon and steak frites, as well as several appetizers and desserts. While the menu has changed, much of the decor is the same.
"There are major props and pieces and costumes from past North Shore shows," Hanney said. "It's almost like a museum in itself, or like a Hard Rock or Planet Hollywood type, but Broadway style."
Aside from theatergoers, the cast and crew of "Joseph" have also been going to The Broadway Bistro after every show.
"The late-night part of it is a hit for the after-show," Ceceri said. "People who have been in say they love the menu, love the chef."
The restaurant's opening was timed with the premiere of "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat," a youthful, energetic retelling of the biblical story of Joseph and his jealous brothers, who sell Joseph as a slave to the Ishmaelites. Joseph becomes the slave of Egyptian millionaire Potiphar, but Joseph's ability to interpret dreams makes him many friends and allows him to eventually triumph.
Season four "American Idol" finalist Anthony Federov stars as Joseph, and he is joined by Jennifer Paz as the narrator and Gary Lynch as the pharaoh.
Directed and choreographed by Jayme McDaniel, "Joseph" features just about every musical genre, making for a fantastic night of music.
"Every song is a different style, from French cabaret to country western to 1950s rock 'n' roll. There's every different style you could think of," Ceceri said.
The score includes longtime favorites such as "Any Dream Will Do," "Song of the King (Seven Fat Cows)" and "Go, Go, Go Joseph."
Also contributing to the music will be a choir of 20 local children, including Beverly residents Connor Hathaway, 6, Danielle Lovasc, 10, and Paris O'Brien, 8; Boxford residents Rebecca Mallory, 10, and Salina Mallory, 14; Middleton resident Calvin Gil, 12; Peabody resident Harrison Gray, 11; and Salem resident Leo Santoro, 11.
The musical was written in 1968 by 19-year-old Andrew Lloyd Webber for a British school choir. Later, Tim Rice helped him write more lyrics and expand the show for the London stage. Webber has since become the most commercially successful musical theater composer in history, composing "Evita," "Cats," "The Phantom of the Opera" and many more hits.
When discussing why he selected "Joseph" as his second show of the season, Hanney said, "I mean, it's Andrew Lloyd Webber - you can't get any better than that."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Kozmo you in brother.....im buying.


* What do you think brother?*


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> * What do you think brother?*


" I said turn PIMP!" :teeth_smile:


----------

